# Jacuzzi.



## brownhairedmom

Okay, what is it about the jacuzzi that you can't go in it? Is it because you get dizzy and light headed or does it actually hurt the baby? My wonderful boyfriend has decided to book a jacuzzi suite this weekend and didn't know I couldn't get in a jacuzzi and I don't know if he can get his money back. If I just use it for a little while, is it really going to do that much harm? Really?


----------



## miel

it can hurt the baby yes ...what happen is your body get so hot that it need to produce more oxygen to cool YOU down and there before it take away the oxygen of the baby ...


----------



## nikky0907

Oh man,that sucks.Adam did a wonderful thing...

I'm sorry hun :hugs:
You know what,why don't you ask your doctor for avice.If she says a definite no,don't go...


----------



## Vickie

I'm afraid that it can hurt the baby because it raises your body temperature like miel said. Hope he can get his money back :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

i agree, it is because the water is too warm. Maybe he can check to see if the temperature can be lower?


----------



## lifeguard

You could put just your legs in -for a limited time.


----------



## BurtonBaby

I've been told if its at like 100 degrees Fahrenheit its ok. Most public jacuzzis are kept at about 105. If its in the suite then u might be able to turn it down. Wat a sweetheart.


----------



## Tezzy

we have a jacuzzi bathtub which i use on a daily basis. since i run the bath i can decide on the water temp and i can sit there bubblying away :)


----------



## polo_princess

You should be able to adjust the temperature and lower it right down

That was a nice thing of him to do!!


----------



## alicelake

i thought it was the actual jets that were harmful for pregnancy as how are they different from having a hot bath???? i always have hot baths and was not told not too when pregnant the first time!


----------



## KnitWit

Yeah it's not the jets it's the temp that's the issue. Maybe get in touch with the place you are going and ask if the jacuzzi's have individual temperature controls? If it's possible to just turn the temp down you should be ok.


----------



## Jims_Girl

We are having a spa weekend for our 1st anniversary this week... Can't wait.... The jacuzzi is the same temperature as the swimming pool so I'm getting in! Also having a lovely mum to be aromatherapy massage!
There is so much "you can't do this or that" when you're pregnant but things change yearly.... I would have a quick chat with your midwife :)
I hope you and you OH have a lovely relaxing time :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I thought it was to do with the constant temperature, like a sauna.

A hot bath will be hot when you get in, but will cool down quickly so is OK.

A jacuzzi is kept heated at the same temperature so never cools down, so it's the prolonged overheating that is bad as your core body temperature is elevated and you can't sweat to cool down like you would in a bath with more of your body outside the water.


----------



## kat2504

lozza is right. But if you can control the temperature and keep it at or below 37 degrees then no problem. Or fill it at bath temperature but don't keep it heating itself. Then you can enjoy the bubbles just like you can take a bath.


----------



## JessPape

Its probably a jacuzzi bathtub in the suite so u should be able to adjust the tempature.


----------



## Sunshine12

Its because your body cant lose heat by sweating as its constant and you are submerged so your bodys core temperature rises. Its more risky in first tri but personally wouldnt risk it no matter how far along I was or how hot/cold the temperature was though. What a lovely gesture. x


----------



## ggbaby2

I was told jacuzzi's and even overly hot baths are bad if you are in them for more than 10 minutes. The reason for this is it raises your body temperature which deprives your baby of oxygen, can dehydrate you, and if in there too long will also raise babies temp. probably best to just stay away


----------



## lesleyann

Its the heat not the jets so as long as you can controll the temp you will be fine hun.. I went to a gym a month back and it has 3 jacuzzi's 2 that are hot and one that is attached to the pool and kept at the same temp as the pool just it has seats and bubbles so I was allowed in that one.


----------

